# Connecting trolling motor and fish finder to same battery



## rdiddy801

I'm looking to buy a MinnKota 30 trolling motor for my inflatable boat, as well as a fish finder. What will it take to hook the finder up to the 12v trolling motor battery? Could the end wires of the finder be attached to the same battery post that the trolling motor is attached to?

I noticed there are some nice power center boxes with cigarette lighter plugs that the battery can go in, but are there some easy adapters to connect the fish finder to a cigarette lighter plug?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## 30-06-hunter

Most of those lighter adapters will burn up running those high of amps through one, my marine battery has simple butterfly nuts that hold the connections in place and work as intended.

BTW, did you already buy the trolling motor and battery? I may be selling one of mine, I upgraded from a 36lb thrust to a 50lb thrust.


----------



## DallanC

50lbs? Wow... I still have a 12lb thrust motor


----------



## Kingfisher

i always run 2 batteries. standard size 12 volt for the motor and a small gel cell for the finder.


----------



## troller

you can buy a cigarette lighter plug at walmart are at a auto parts store
you may get interference on your fish finder when the trolling motor is running
the trolling motor will eat up your battery so know how many hours you will be able to use the trolling motor.


----------



## bowgy

I just got a set of alligator clips and crimped them on the wires for easy on and off.
You could also get a quick disconnect from the auto parts and mount one side to the battery and one to the finder or motor and it's plug and play. Make sure the covered side of the red quick disconnect goes to the battery side.


----------



## DallanC

Depending on the motor, you can get feedback to the finder. Depends on how good the line filtering is. I had one motor that drove my finder NUTS. It got to the point I ran the finder on a different battery.


-DallanC


----------



## madonafly

I have been running both of the main battery for about 30 years. Starting with a donut.
I do use the Larger DC battery #27. And I use the special plugs with an inline fuse on the battery.

























Recently, I was given some smaller wheel chair batteries. With that battery I power only the motor and use one of the small 12 volt gel cell security type batteries.

As I said, I have done this for 30 or better years, no interference ever. On my Aluminum boats, I also run the sonar off the same battery as the electric motor. It in turned is hooked up to the gas motor for a charge when not in use.

LESS IS MORE! The less you have to haul or hook up, the better.


----------

